# The lakes



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

My family (me, hubby and 2 boys- aged 3 and 21 mnths) moved to Dubai 4 weeks ago. Now that we have got house, car, visa etc etc thought I would see if any meet ups for mums and kids round lakes area? Got a cushy wee 12 hour a week job working sun-tue mornings so any meet ups outwith that....?

Ta much x


----------



## Noodle (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello, We have also just recently arrived in Dubai and will be moving into a villa in the Lakes in approx 2 weeks. I have a 3 year old boy and 20 month girl so would love to meet up if you are free.

Both children start the Lakes Nursery next week but we are free most afternoons. Your part-time job sounds superb!  Look forward to hearing from you, x


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Private message me and we can organise something! Best to keep details off here I think! 

I couldn't get boys into lakes nursery when we tried but think there are places now. Which is typical!!!

Cx


----------



## Noodle (Sep 4, 2011)

Just completing my 5 posts to get access to private messaging - will contact you soon K x


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

No probs. Also, feel free to ask anything else as I have probably experienced all the issues u r about to! Any telephone numbers you need or anything. Gig number for a blind/curtain guy who is quite good. Excellent handyman etc etc etc anything to help. C x


----------



## Noodle (Sep 4, 2011)

Contact numbers for all of the above would be really useful - I have a very long To Do list. Thank you so much!


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

I can imagine!!!! My to do list is still going strong..... Unfortunately the money tree in the back garden is a little bare!!!!! 

Anyway, curtains/blinds: Ganesh, number = 00971507950748 (think if dialling within Dubai drop the 00971 and add a 0)

Handyman= roy, he will put you in touch with maid, gardener, general DIY guy. Brilliant work too. Number = 00971557354341. 

If this is removed for advertising u can PM me and I will provide again. No probs. 

Cx


----------

